# Paper shotshells



## killabig1 (Sep 4, 2019)

I have a box of vintage PAPER shotshells: Winchester Super X, 12 gauge, 2 3/4”, 1 1/4oz.
Contains 20 shells.
Is it worth anything? $5, $50?

(Not sure if this is the right forum but nothing else seemed to fit.)


----------



## chase870 (Sep 6, 2019)

Mostly a collector would want them for the box. I will bet the 20 shells will all fire and thats a pretty mean load


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 6, 2019)

This is a memory from the past as I still remember well the day that my Father who had used paper shells his entire life had problems while he was quail hunting one rainy day as the shells would hang-up and not eject after being fired.  The excess moisture would make these paper shells swell somewhat and they would not function in an semi-automatic 12 gauge Browning shotgun.  I used a 410 single shot as I went quail hunting with him back then.

He went and bought his first plastic shells that day.  They were Remington shells and I think that this was in the early 1960's.  He was one of the most prolific quail hunters in the country as he rarely missed a shot even back then.  He was considered the "Original Eagle Eye" as his eyesight was dang near like an Eagle throughout his lifetime and he could out-shoot most anybody around as well.  Without a doubt, he was considered a quail hunting legend in Lincoln County.  

This thread surely bring back some great memories for me.


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 8, 2019)

Used to hunt a lot over in the Lincoln County area when I was a kid. GDaddy was circuit preacher and lived out around New Hope (his home church). Was a lot of quail back then. Didn't know about plastic shells until way into highschool.

Still have several boxes of paper stored away, that I get out and smell to remind me of cold wet duck blinds, dog boxes, and musty hunting coats. Loved those days.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 11, 2019)

Anvil Head said:


> Used to hunt a lot over in the Lincoln County area when I was a kid. GDaddy was circuit preacher and lived out around New Hope (his home church). Was a lot of quail back then. Didn't know about plastic shells until way into highschool.
> 
> Still have several boxes of paper stored away, that I get out and smell to remind me of cold wet duck blinds, dog boxes, and musty hunting coats. Loved those days.



ANVIL HEAD, I JUST SAW THIS POST A MINUTE AGO.  HOLY SMOKES, MY PARENTS ARE BURIED IN THE NEW HOPE BAPTIST CHURCH CEMETERY THERE BESIDE THE CHURCH.  

I GREW UP ONLY ABOUT 2 MILES FROM NEW HOPE BAPTIST CHURCH AND I STILL OWN SOME OF MY ORIGINAL GRANDPARENTS AND PARENTS PROPERTY IN LINCOLN COUNTY.  I BOUGHT IT BACK IN 1990 AND THEN SOME MORE OF IT BACK AROUND 2008.

THERE IS A GOOD POSSIBILITY THAT I MIGHT HAVE KNOWN OF YOUR RELATIVES THERE BEGINNING WAY BACK IN THE 1950's MAYBE.  I STILL DO REMEMBER A LOT OF PREACHERS THAT WERE THE PASTOR THERE OVER MANY YEAR IN THE PAST.


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 12, 2019)

You're not one of those rapscallion Ivey brothers are you? Been a long time, but great memories. I pm'd you a few.


----------



## doublebarrel (Oct 12, 2019)

I have a full 20 boxes case of Western 410 skeet shells unopened. BB


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 13, 2019)

Anvil Head said:


> You're not one of those rapscallion Ivey brothers are you? Been a long time, but great memories. I pm'd you a few.




*WOW, WHAT A SMALL WORLD THAT WE LIVE IN !!!!!*

YESTERDAY, AFTER READING YOUR POST, I WROTE DOWN ALL OF THE PREVIOUS PREACHERS THAT I COULD REMEMBER.

YOUR GRANDFATHER WAS THE VERY FIRST ONE ON MY LIST.  I REMEMBER HIM REALLY WELL AS HE WAS ONE OF THE MOST RESPECTED ONES AND I ALSO REMEMBER THE LADY THAT HE ENDED UP MARRYING LATE IN LIFE ALSO AS SHE AND HER SISTER WERE A REALLY WEALTHY COUPLE OF LADIES FOR SURE.  THESE "OLD MAIDS" ORIGINALLY LIVED IN THE ONLY HOUSE IN LINCOLN COUNTY THAT HAD AN ELEVATOR INSTALLED IN IT.  

I REMEMBER WELL THAT WHEN HE MARRIED  MS. JULIA HOGAN THAT SHE JOINED HIM AND LIVED WITH HIM IN THE CHURCH PARSONAGE THAT WAS ABOUT 150 YARDS AWAY.

ULTIMATELY, THE HOGAN FAMILY DONATED A LOT OF MONEY TO HELP KEEP THIS COUNTRY CHURCH OPERATING FOR ALL OF THESE YEARS.  I VISITED THE CEMETERY RECENTLY TO VISIT THE GRAVES OF MY PARENTS.

I AM ACTUALLY RELATED TO THESE HOGAN LADIES AND ALSO TO AN ASSORTMENT OF HOGAN RELATIVES THAT ARE BURIED IN THE CHURCH CEMETERY ALONG WITH MY MOTHER AND FATHER AND ALSO MY GRANDPARENTS AS WELL.

MY LAST NAME IS THE SAME AS MR. NASH'S LITTLE COUNTRY STORE THAT HAD SO MUCH HISTORY INVOLVED DOWN ON THE CORNER OF THE AUGUSTA HIGHWAY INTERSECTION.  I REMEMBER REALLY WELL THE NIGHT THAT THE LITTLE STORE BURNED TO THE GROUND BECAUSE IT WAS THE YOUNGEST IVEY BROTHER (STILL A VERY CLOSE FRIEND AND SCHOOL CLASSMATE FOR 12 YEARS) THAT SAID THAT THE CANDY BARS IN HIS STORE WERE SO OLD THAT WHEN HE AND HIS DADDY AND OLDER BROTHER GOT THERE TO HELP WITH THE FIRE............THERE WERE "BABY RUTH" CANDY BARS WALKING ACROSS THE FLOOR AND HEADING FOR THE FRONT DOOR TRYING TO ESCAPE BECAUSE THERE WERE WORMS IN THAT CANDY BACK THEN BECAUSE IT WAS SO OLD !!!!   

THERE HAS ALSO BEEN A LARGE CONVENIENCE STORE LOCATED ADJACENT ON THE HIGHWAY CORNER FOR SEVERAL YEARS NOW AND IT ALSO HAS MY LAST NAME ON IT.  IT ALSO HAS A SMALL RESTAURANT IN THE PARKING LOT AND NOW THERE IS ALSO A DOLLAR GENERAL STORE JUST NEXT DOOR AS WELL.


MY UNCLE (HE AND HIS WIFE WERE ALSO  MEMEBERS OF THIS CHURCH ALSO AND HE HAD A SAUSAGE BUSINESS FOR ABOUT 50 YEARS OR SO AND IT WAS ALSO CALLED MY LAST NAME "WHOLE HOG COUNTRY SAUSAGE" AND HE ONLY SOLD THE SAUSAGE WITHIN ABOUT 8-10 COUNTIES.  I HAD A FIRST OPTION TO BUY THAT BUSINESS* BUT I DIDN'T WANT TO GET IN THAT BUSINESS AT ALL AS I STILL HAVE LOTS OF SCARS ON MY HANDS FROM HELPING HIM FROM TIME TO TIME WHILE GROWING UP.* 

I ALSO KNOW ALL OF THE CHARACTERS THAT YOU MENTIONED AND YOU WERE RIGHT ON TARGET ABOUT EVERY ONE OF THEM TOO. !!!

DO YOU EVER RETURN TO VISIT THAT AREA ANYMORE AS I WOULD ENJOY A FACE TO FACE CONVERSATION AND REMINISCE ABOUT TIMES GONE BY.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 13, 2019)

Short answer is, it's not worth anymore than 20 shotshells.

That don't mean someone won't pay you handsomely for the 20 + the box.

If you are not attached to them, you could possibly sell them.

My 2 Cents.


----------



## rosewood (Oct 14, 2019)

I have some Stevens paper shells at the house.  Shot a few of them and they shot just fine.  Decided to keep them and the box around since I have a couple of old Stevens shotguns to prop up with them.

Rosewood


----------



## killerv (Oct 17, 2019)

I bought a box of old remingtons for the man cave yesterday for 10 bucks. Shells look to be in great condition


----------

